# Building a raft/boat.



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK. I have this dream of building a small boat to take around the lake that my aunt lives on. It's nothing complicated, just a raft (or, more clearly, a wooden platform supported by those blue floating barrels (if you've been around water much, you probably know what I mean.))

The main reason I need help is that I've no idea about the creation of it. I have a concept drawing. At this point, I don't think measurement s are necessary, as I'm merely attempting to give you a picture of what I'm trying to do.










OK.

The platform will be wooden. The railings will probably be made out of dowels. 
The sail frame will be PVC pipe, there will be a hole in the deck of the boat so the sail can be removed, and replaced with other items such as an umbrella or a table.
The sail itself will probably be an old sheet with grommets or (if necessary) something sturdier ( a tarp?) On non-windy days, I'll be Huck Finning it and using a pole to pull the boat along (the lake is relatively shallow.)

Now, I have a few questions about how to go about this:

1. Does the general idea look good? (i.e. Is the boat shaped wrong?)
2. What about waterproofing? Is it necessary? How do I go about it?
3. Any other input.

(I realize the drawing is ugly. It's a concept drawing, not a blueprint.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it'll probably float, but it's speed will suck, since it'll plow through the water. Also, you need a rudder if you plan on actually being able to go to a specific destination.


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

I would drill holes in the wood and the barrels. Use nuts and bolts to connect all together.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I love your drawing .. my hubby made my sons a raft using a tractor inner tube blown up


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Drill holes in the barrels? Probably not a real good idea!  I think I'd rig straps to hold the barrels, unless you want to be able to sink the thing.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

nice idea :up: 
'cept like john, i'd advise against putting any kind of holes in the things you're counting on to stay afloat 

haven't looked at this site beyond a glance....first google hit -homemade raft
http://www.captainfletch.com/projects/boats/barellraft/barrelraft.asp


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that they didn't know how to steer their raft, that's why I suggest a rudder.  If you want to have any amount of sail, you may need a centerboard or keel of some kind too.


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Note that they didn't know how to steer their raft, that's why I suggest a rudder.  If you want to have any amount of sail, you may need a centerboard or keel of some kind too.


Lol... centerboard? Keel? Don't know what those are.

A rudder would be a good idea.

What kind of strap would I use? Made of some kind of metal strap stuff?

Might it help to cut the front of the raft into a point and have only one barrel at the front? That would potentially increase speed right?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

chaos4001 said:


> Might it help to cut the front of the raft into a point and have only one barrel at the front? That would potentially increase speed right?


Speed is a good thing but worry about getting control first... then tackle speed. Heck, if Thor Heyerdahl could do it you can as well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A centerboard is nothing more than a flat board that sticks down into the water from the center of the boat. Obviously, it's oriented like a keel, which is really what it is. With the rudder, it gives the boat (raft) steering capability. If you sail downwind with this raft, I presume you want a way to get it back to the point of departure, right? 

Centerboard Definition


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Drilling holes in the side of the barrels is not gonna sink it. Either way you do it youll have to put holes in it...The barrels are only going to go so far underwater. Maybe halfway so putting holes in where the boards are isnt going to hurt anything. If your going to put straps on youll have to either screw them in or use bolts...Or you could always use ropes and tie them on.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Whatever you say.  

We used barrels for a dock on a lake, and the first attempt had holes in the top to attach them. They gradually managed to somehow fill with water after a couple of years. They were still going strong strapped to the dock after around 8 years when I sold the house.


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea i guess you could use straps. I would use ratchet straps then when they loosen up you could just tighten them back up.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Never drill holes -- use strapping of some sort.
Some amusing Cuban yachts using steel barrels attached. Be creative!! >f


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

That middle raft is pretty much what I had in mind. I really don't need that much speed, I just want to move around in the lake. I'm starting construction this weekend. I plan to follow my initial plan except I may be putting the barrels on the sides instead of beneath the raft now.

Any last minute cautions? Suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wear a lifejacket!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Chaos,

I would suggest that you don't bother with the drums.
They are more trouble than you would think.

I would suggest a simpler design using big lumps of wood
like sections of tree-trunk, or old sleepers.

Being made of wood, you can nail planks of wood to them.
And they are very unlikely to sink.

With no keel (a straight edge to guide through the water) the wind
will just blow you along in the direction its blowing, but you could
put the makeshift sail right at the front, and use a rudder at the
back. This will give you a bit of direction control, but not as much
as a keel.
With the sail in the middle, the wind may push you along, but there
would be no 'back' or 'rear' to the craft, and it would go as easily
sideways or backwards. With the sail right at the front, the rest of
the craft will follow, creating a natural front and back.
A rudder would have a bit of direction control in such a setup, but
not much with no keel.

If you have the run of this lake you speak of, maybe you could run a
line, and pull yourself manually to where you want to go.
Arrangements like that are often used as ferries across canals and
sometimes rivers.

Best of luck, John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Styrofoam is another excellent material for flotation, of course you'll have to actually buy it.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Styrofoam is another excellent material for flotation, of course you'll have to actually buy it.


hmmm...now you got me wonderin if that expansive foam used for packaging (i've seen it around large, fragil items -like harps) floats.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

My hubby made a boat out of a suitcase when he was a lad
put his sister in it and floated her on a pond 
It sank
He had to rescue her lol


----------

